# Animal Quiz



## middie (Oct 24, 2005)

I got 9/10 !!!!  i missed #8

http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/features/quiz/quiz.aspx?QuizID=192


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10 here too  I got the one about the camel spider wrong. I've heard so many things about those creepy creatures (I loath every type of spider!) that it's like what's fact and what's fiction


----------



## cara (Oct 24, 2005)

9/10.. same with me as with piccolina... the spider got me.. ;o)


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> 9/10.. same with me as with piccolina... the spider got me.. ;o)


Ohhh, I hope not Cara, I love your German recipes, and having you here with us on DC  Quickly administer 50-CCs of your favourite sweet treat and I'm sure you'll recover right away


----------



## cara (Oct 24, 2005)

arghh... I feel a bit better... but not totally recovered... I thing 50 cc is not enough....


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2005)

i loathe spiders too but somehow got that one right... maybe i watch jeff corwin too much lol


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2005)

9 out of 10.  But doesn't a turtle breathing out of its butt sound like a joke to you??


----------



## cara (Oct 24, 2005)

no, I´ve heard of that before.... don't know when and where.. but I knew...


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> 9 out of 10. But doesn't a turtle breathing out of its butt sound like a joke to you??


 
it sounds too strange to not be true


----------



## htc (Oct 24, 2005)

I only got 5 correct. I'm amazed that polar bears don't have any other natural predators other than humans...hmmm


----------



## wasabi (Oct 24, 2005)

Stranger Than Fiction
Not too shabby.
You probably watch a lot of Animal Planet, don't you? You got 6/10 correct.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 24, 2005)

I got 7/10. I missed 4, 8, & 9.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 24, 2005)

I am "MAIDRITE" NEED I SAY MORE ? I Guess I watch to much Tube !


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 24, 2005)

I got 9/10, too!!  I missed that carmine bit... dried ground bug... how yummy... NOT!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> I only got 5 correct. I'm amazed that polar bears don't have any other natural predators other than humans...hmmm


 I really hummed and hawed on that question too HTC, especially since I've heard of both packs of cougars and wolves attacking other species of bears. _(Being from Canada I've heard a lot of bear tales)_


----------



## licia (Oct 25, 2005)

I got 6/10 also. It's a good thing I'm not responsible for exotic animals.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 25, 2005)

6/10.....oh well.....oh and Im not too sure about wearing lipstick or gack,,,,hmmmm


----------

